

iPadkneesup.com - yanw
http://www.ipadkneesup.com/

======
frederickcook
I realize this site is more of a commentary than a complaint, but I'd like to
point out that the original pad, the one made of a hundred sheets of paper, is
also somewhat awkward to hold and write on, and works best while you're
hunched over one on a table in front of you. Millions of people still use
them.

In fact, writing at all while standing or sitting without a stable surface in
front of you is pretty awkward, and with a normal notebook/laptop, it's damn
near impossible because of the bulk of the thing.

~~~
stcredzero
If you want to be mobile with your laptop, there are options. At $39, a
Connect-A-Desk is 12X cheaper than an iPad.

<http://amzn.com/B001G713NO>

Unfortunately, it's about 100X dorkier.

------
stcredzero
I just brought this up on the iPad. I realized that I'm in bed with my knees
up. It's unconscious! Whatever you find yourself doing with a book or a
magazine, you unconsciously do the same with an iPad. To me, this is a sign
they got the form factor right.

Update: lie in bed and browse one handed, but roll to sit on the edge with
crossed leg to post. Again unconscious and noticed after the fact.

First annoyance: Have to go back to my laptop to copy-paste and quote another
HN post for a reply. Can't double-tap to copy!

Solved by one second of tinkering: doubletap-drag to use copy-paste!

~~~
stcredzero
Annoyance again: doesn't work on a page with a text entry box!

------
thorax
My iPad comes today. I'm excited about it.

Yet I'm pretty sure this isn't a quirk of their advertisement, though they do
want to convey relaxation as much as possible. Apple is trying very far to
avoid demonstrating/emphasizing the natural usability limitations of tablet
computers.

On-screen typing for a tablet while at a desk is rather awkward since the
natural tendency is to hunch over it to see beyond your hands and look down at
the rest of the screen. That's not really comfortable and doesn't look very
natural.

Even during casual use, any two-hand operation of the screen would need some
sort of support behind it. Since setting it on a desk is awkward (per above),
you'll need your lap to brace a tablet for those operations.

I assumed Apple is just trying to keep the attention focused on how awesome
their product is rather than on the usability disadvantages that are inherent
in such a product.

The fact that people noticed the "knees up" nature in their advertisement
means Apple failed somewhat at making this posture and behavior appear
natural. I bet the creation of a site like this is making at least one of
their marketing guys sadder than he was before.

 _Edit:_ I just got my iPad. First comment: it's heavier than I expected after
using a Kindle so much-- you'll want to brace it behind something for long-
time use.

~~~
twinwing
Like... your knees?

------
kilian
Funny. Also completely intentional. Nothing says "no worries, relaxed" as much
as having your legs up.

~~~
nooneelse
Didn't we have threads just a couple of days ago about the cons of putting
your feet on your desk? Yeah: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1235791>

~~~
pistoriusp
Zed Shaw is about to have a bad week. ;)

------
ck2
Someone should make an ipad holder that looks like a pair of knees.

------
cjoh
I suspect that this is the primary reason the iPad doesn't have the long-
anticipated front facing camera. Video conferencing on it would turn us all
into a bunch of nostril gazers.

------
nirmal
I remember thinking about this after watching the iPad Guided Tour Videos.
"Oh, it is also necessary to kick up your legs before using an iPad. I mean
who computes with their feet on the ground." -
<http://twitter.com/nirmalpatel/status/11266710288>

------
philwelch
Heh, I'm lying in bed reading Hacker News this morning, and where is my
MacBook? Perilously balanced on my knee ;)

